# Classic 9 est fini ?



## ecegler (18 Février 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Bientôt, MacOS X 10.5 va sortir au printemps 2007. Je me demande la question. Est ce que Classic 9 va enterrer sur MacOS X 10.5 ? Je ne sais pas comment ça marche...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

C'est en tous cas fini pour les machines qui se vendent aujourd'hui, Classic ne tourne pas sur intel.


----------



## ecegler (18 Février 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est en tous cas fini pour les machines qui se vendent aujourd'hui, Classic ne tourne pas sur intel.


 
Par exemple : XPress 4 Mac était compatible Classic 9. Est ce qu'actuellement, XPress 4 est compatible Mac OS X 10.5 ?


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2007)

ecegler a dit:


> Bonsoir &#224; tous,
> 
> Bient&#244;t, MacOS X 10.5 va sortir au printemps 2007. Je me demande la question. Est ce que Classic 9 va enterrer sur MacOS X 10.5 ? Je ne sais pas comment &#231;a marche...



Je n'en sais rien, mais il me parait fort probable que l'environnement Classic continuera de fonctionner avec Leopard.

Je crois que Classic disparaitra d&#233;finitivement, et par voie de cons&#233;quence, quand un futur OS ne sera plus compatible avec les PPC (c'est-&#224;-dire, je suppose, dans quelques ann&#233;es)...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien, mais il me parait fort probable que l'environnement Classic continuera de fonctionner avec Leopard.
> 
> Je crois que Classic disparaitra définitivement, et par voie de conséquence, quand un futur OS ne sera plus compatible avec les PPC (c'est-à-dire, je suppose, dans quelques années)...


J'en suis moins sûr. Je vois bien même Classic disparaître totalement (y compris pour les Mac PPC) avec Leopard.


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'en suis moins sûr. Je vois bien même Classic disparaître totalement (y compris pour les Mac PPC) avec Leopard.



Effectivement, certains sites Mac comme Mac4Ever vont dans le même sens. Mais je n'ai trouvé aucune information officielle; à voir dans quelques mois à la sortie de Léopard...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, certains sites Mac comme Mac4Ever vont dans le même sens. Mais je n'ai trouvé aucune information officielle; à voir dans quelques mois à la sortie de Léopard...


Il y a un moment où il faut tourner la page. Et Classic est resté 6 ans sur tous les Mac. C'est beaucoup 6 ans en informatique et bien plus qu'on aurait pu l'imaginer au départ, celui-ci ayant été conçu pour permettre une transition en douceur d'OS 9 à OS X, transition achevée depuis belle lurette. Il est donc probablement temps pour Classic de tirer définitivement sa révérence, sa  mission étant maintenant accomplie. Et pour les infos officielles, il n'y en aura pas, je pense, avant la sortie de Leopard.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2007)

Je suppose que ce sera bien le cas. Et je te conseille de garder une machine ancienne ou une installation de Tiger sur une autre partition de ton Mac PPC.


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a un moment où il faut tourner la page. Et Classic est resté 6 ans sur tous les Mac. C'est beaucoup 6 ans en informatique et bien plus qu'on aurait pu l'imaginer au départ, celui-ci ayant été conçu pour permettre une transition en douceur d'OS 9 à OS X, transition achevée depuis belle lurette. Il est donc probablement temps pour Classic de tirer définitivement sa révérence, sa  mission étant maintenant accomplie. Et pour les infos officielles, il n'y en aura pas, je pense, avant la sortie de Leopard.



Ah mais je suis bien d'accord. 6 ans pour effectuer les màj de logiciels pour les rendre compatibles OS X, ou trouver des logiciels équivalents.

Ceci dit, je rebondis sur la question. Comment fait celui qui est passé sur MacIntel, et qui a acheté des màj. compatibles OS X à partir de versions complètes compatibles uniquement OS 9 ?


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2007)

Je pense qu'il va falloir attendre que sorte quelque part un &#233;mulateur Mac/PPC pour Mac/Intel afin de faire tourner Mac OS 9 en partant du CD d'installation.

D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai pu voir, les &#233;mulateurs actuels de Macs qui sont vraiment fonctionnels ne concernent que les vieux mod&#232;les &#224; base de processeurs de la s&#233;rie 68K, et ils ne permettent donc de faire tourner des syst&#232;mes que jusqu'&#224; Mac OS 8 maximum, car il faut absolument un  PowerPC (&#233;mul&#233; au moins) pour faire tourner Mac OS 9.

Quant aux &#233;mulateurs PowerPC qui existent sur plateforme Intel, ils n'offrent pas (encore ?) la possibilit&#233; d'&#233;muler compl&#232;tement la partie mat&#233;rielle des Macs.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2007)

Le dernier OS compatible 68040 est le 8.1


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

Personne ne sait répondre à ma question, puisque l'on en est à la disparition d' OS 9 ?


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Personne ne sait répondre à ma question, puisque l'on en est à la disparition d' OS 9 ?



C'est à l'éditeur de te répondre 

On verra s'ils te prennent pour une poire, sinon ce sera pour ta apple, pardon, pour ta pomme


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est à l'éditeur de te répondre
> 
> On verra s'ils te prennent pour une poire, sinon ce sera pour ta apple, pardon, pour ta pomme



Manifestement j'ai dû mal poser ma question.

Je vais prendre un exemple. Une personne a acheté Office 98 version complète; donc à l'époque non conçu pour OS X. Puis il achète la màj Office v.X, puis la màj Office 2004.

Si cette personne achète un MacIntel, comment fait-elle pour réinstaller Office ?


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Manifestement j'ai dû mal poser ma question.
> 
> Je vais prendre un exemple. Une personne a acheté Office 98 version complète; donc à l'époque non conçu pour OS X. Puis il achète la màj Office v.X, puis la màj Office 2004.
> 
> Si cette personne achète un MacIntel, comment fait-elle pour réinstaller Office ?



C'est bien ce que je te disais, ce n'est pas possible, c'est tout. Comme d'ailleurs si tu partais d'un installer sous OS 7 qui ne marcherais pas sous OS 9 alors que ta machine ne prend qu'OS 9 ...

Il n'y a que l'éditeur qui peux te dépanner en te donnant une version complète. Mais j'en doute. Donc garde une machine pré-Intel, c'est tout ce que je te conseille


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je te disais, ce n'est pas possible, c'est tout. Comme d'ailleurs si tu partais d'un installer sous OS 7 qui ne marcherais pas sous OS 9 alors que ta machine ne prend qu'OS 9 ...
> 
> Il n'y a que l'éditeur qui peux te dépanner en te donnant une version complète. Mais j'en doute. Donc garde une machine pré-Intel, c'est tout ce que je te conseille



Ce qui voudrait dire, je suppose, que tous ceux qui ont dépensé des fortunes dans des logiciels pour OS X PPC sont aussi condamnés à se faire entuber (excusez-moi du terme) dans quelques années, même s'ils achètent les màj. UB de ces logiciels.


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui voudrait dire, je suppose, que tous ceux qui ont dépensé des fortunes dans des logiciels pour OS X PPC sont aussi condamnés à se faire entuber (excusez-moi du terme) dans quelques années, même s'ils achètent les màj. UB de ces logiciels.



Sauf si l'éditeur est compréhensif. Bon avec Microsoft je ne me ferais pas d'illusion, ou alors ce serait une sacrée bonne surprise !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Manifestement j'ai dû mal poser ma question.
> 
> Je vais prendre un exemple. Une personne a acheté Office 98 version complète; donc à l'époque non conçu pour OS X. Puis il achète la màj Office v.X, puis la màj Office 2004.
> 
> Si cette personne achète un MacIntel, comment fait-elle pour réinstaller Office ?


Bonne question. A mon avis, il ne lui reste plus qu'à refourguer tous ses logiciels achetés et en acheter une version qui tourne directement sous Mac OS X ou chercher d'autres logiciels équivalents. Et dans le cas particulier d'Office, il y a Open/NeoOffice qui ne coûte pas un rond et qui peut très bien satisfaire les besoins de pas mal de monde.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Février 2007)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'&#233;mulateur SheepShaver, qui peut faire tourner Mac OS de la version 8.5 &#224; la version 9.0.4, existait maintenant en UB (ex&#233;cutable sur Mac Intel, donc).

Un espoir ?

_(il faut encore avoir une image de la ROM d'un PowerMac sous la main...)_


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'émulateur SheepShaver, qui peut faire tourner Mac OS de la version 8.5 à la version 9.0.4, existait maintenant en UB (exécutable sur Mac Intel, donc).
> 
> Un espoir ?
> 
> _(il faut encore avoir une image de la ROM d'un PowerMac sous la main...)_



Un article conséquent consacré à SheepShaver dans le numéro de mars 2007 du magazine "Vous et Votre Mac".

Quand à cette image, elle est facile à obtenir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'émulateur SheepShaver, qui peut faire tourner Mac OS de la version 8.5 à la version 9.0.4, existait maintenant en UB (exécutable sur Mac Intel, donc).
> 
> Un espoir ?
> 
> _(il faut encore avoir une image de la ROM d'un PowerMac sous la main...)_





divoli a dit:


> Un article conséquent consacré à SheepShaver dans le numéro de mars 2007 du magazine "Vous et Votre Mac".
> 
> Quand à cette image, elle est facile à obtenir...




Çæ dépend, en fait, ça n'est pas de la 8.5 à la 9.04, mais de la 7.5.2 à la 9.0.4, mais reste à savoir si le système minimum n'est pas lié à la Rom utilisée ? si je fais une image de la Rom de mon G4, je ne pense pas pouvoir faire tourner un 7.5.x ou un 8.x.


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...je ne pense pas pouvoir faire tourner un 7.5.x ou un 8.x.



L&#224;, pour des syst&#232;mes allant d'OS 7 &#224; 8.1, il faut se tourner vers des solutions comme celle de Basilisk.

Quant &#224; ces probl&#232;mes de ROM, ils sont &#233;voqu&#233;s dans le magazine avec ses solutions...


Ceci dit, le but de l'installation de SheepShaver est de pouvoir faire tourner de "vieux" soft (non compatibles OS X). Donc autant les faire tourner avec la version la plus r&#233;cente support&#233;e, c'est-&#224;-dire OS 9.0.4...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#199;&#230; d&#233;pend, en fait, &#231;a n'est pas de la 8.5 &#224; la 9.04, mais de la 7.5.2 &#224; la 9.0.4


Leur doc dit de 8.5 &#224; 9.0.4 sous Mac OS X et Windows.
Pour faire tourner la 7.5.2, il faudrait &#234;tre sous Linux.


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Leur doc dit de 8.5 &#224; 9.0.4 sous Mac OS X et Windows.
> Pour faire tourner la 7.5.2, il faudrait &#234;tre sous Linux.






Extrait:

_*"Fonctionnalit&#233;s*
_ 
_* SheepShaver supporte MacOS 7.5.2 jusqu&#8217;&#224; MacOS 9.0.4"...*_


Mais bon...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> reste à savoir si le système minimum n'est pas lié à la Rom utilisée ? si je fais une image de la Rom de mon G4, je ne pense pas pouvoir faire tourner un 7.5.x ou un 8.x.


Effectivement, car seulement certaines ROM semblent être supportées. Il s'agit de ROM de PowerMac PCI ou de certaines ROM "_New World_".

C'est indiqué dans leur FAQ.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Extrait:
> *Fonctionnalit&#233;s*
> 
> * SheepShaver supporte MacOS 7.5.2 jusqu&#8217;&#224; MacOS 9.0.4*
> Mais bon...


&#199;a c'est pour toutes les versions confondues (Mac OS X, Windows et Linux).

Le d&#233;tail par plateforme appara&#238;t ici dans la FAQ.

Mais comme tu dis, il n'y a que la version 9.0.4 qui pr&#233;sente vraiment un int&#233;r&#234;t, je pense.


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2007)

Bref, je vous conseille vivement de lire ce dossier concacré à SheepShaver dans ce magazine de mars. Il me paraît fort complet (4 pages dont 1 consacrée au paramétrage), bien que je ne l'ai pas encore entièrement lu...


----------

